# GOOD GRIEF!!!!



## Thumbs (Sep 10, 2005)

Some of you probably read my praise for the Wolverine Sharpening System and jig setup a while back.  Today, I received some heartbreaking news![B)] ( I know some of you will laugh and rejoice in my misfortune, but I will share this anyway! )

I got a new PSI catalog today.....  On page 62, PSI has introduced their own 4 piece sharpening system!  FOR $100!!!!!  It looks like everything I got in the Wolverine system for at least $50 less.!!!!#@$$^*@!&&&*^![}]

Somebody better check this out!  In person and fast!  It almost looks like a patent ran out!  I'm thinking about another already!  Sheesh!

Oh, BTW, Paul's centering vise just got more economical, too!  The PSI version just went up another 5 bucks in this catalog![8D]


----------



## rtjw (Sep 10, 2005)

Well if you got their new catalog maybe mine is in the mail too. Cant wait till I get home.


----------



## Czarcastic (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmm... no picture on the website yet, but it does say:

_"4 pc Precision Sharpening System - OUT OF STOCK/ETA 10/21/05"_

Guess I'll have to wait for mine.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Sep 10, 2005)

That pic is kinda weird of their finger nail grind jig. Looks like the gouge is through about 6", I'm used to the 1.75" on the wolverine. It doesn't bother me at all that I spent more money on the wolverine, it made turning, well sharpening, so much easier and more enjoyable it was worth every penny. []


----------



## Travlr7 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey BOB:

As a fellow owner of the Wolverine................It is worth the difference to have had it for as long as I have had it. It has saved me that much and more in mistakeproof sharpening.

Bruce[]


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree guys, I wouldn't have been able to turn much in the last couple months without my Wolverine system!  I could have whittled and hacked but not turned!  LOL!  I know there are some who would say that's all I do anyway.
This does look like a real good buy to me!  And there are some who would disagree with that, too, or anything else I say.  Their loss![]


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 11, 2005)

I made my own fingernail gouge jig and the day I finished it my wife gave me the real deal for my birthday.  She had gone to the wood store and the salesman remembered wiping my slobber off of it.  What a great wife!![]  I do need to buy the skew attachement.  I love the system.


----------



## Bart (Sep 18, 2005)

Penn State is real good at appropriating other peoples designs they sold Exaktor's table-saw guard & dust collection system for a while & now you'll notice that they have one of there own that looks very much like Exaktor's. It seems that money is the only thing that counts now days. It doesn't matter what you do to another small businessman's business & living.

You might look back & see if Penn State sold the Wolverine system for a while it would be nice to know if this is a trend they have adopted.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bart_
> <br />Penn State is real good at appropriating other peoples designs they sold Exaktor's table-saw guard & dust collection system for a while & now you'll notice that they have one of there own that looks very much like Exaktor's. It seems that money is the only thing that counts now days. It doesn't matter what you do to another small businessman's business & living.
> 
> You might look back & see if Penn State sold the Wolverine system for a while it would be nice to know if this is a trend they have adopted.




It's called free enterprise. Part of what made America great. Competition stimulates economy.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Travlr7_
> <br />Hey BOB:
> 
> As a fellow owner of the Wolverine................It is worth the difference to have had it for as long as I have had it. It has saved me that much and more in mistakeproof sharpening.
> ...



At our woodturners club meeting Saturday, the host was asking for help in using his Wolverine system. For skews and straight scrapers it gave an uneven grind. The advice from more experienced turners. "Freehand". I sharpen freehand and don't really see the point (pun unintended [] ) of a jig.


----------



## MDWine (Sep 19, 2005)

Thanks, Thumbs!
After talking to you and Tom at Grizfest, I got my own wolverine... but I ain't cryin'!  It really makes a difference!  And it was some fun building the table top (platform) for the grinder stand.  

I likee!!


----------



## ashaw (Sep 19, 2005)

I live near their showroom.  I will check it out this week.


----------



## Thumbs (Sep 22, 2005)

C'mon, Alan!  We're waitin'![}][]


----------



## JimGo (Sep 22, 2005)

I tried to stop in there this weekend, but got to the store 10 minutes after it closed (darn traffic!).


----------

